# Some Machine Polishing Pics



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been into detailing for many years, only on a personal level doing my own cars and those of my family and friends.
In the last month I have got myself a rotary polisher and Im starting to learn paint correction and enhancement.

I am taking it slowly at the moment because I am just starting out and Im learning on my TT but Iam making a bit of progress and thought I'd share some pics for anyone who maybe interested.

My camera skills aint great but hopefully you can see the differences.

Bootlid Corrected(Horizontal panel only, not spoiler or window surround) - No Befores Sorry


















Rear Qtr - Before













































Rear Qtr - After 1st Hit









Rear Qtr - 50/50's



























Rear Qtr - Done(Well only a section of the rear Q)









All the above correction was carried out using Menz 3.02 via rotary on a light cutting polishing pad.
It took 3 hits to fully remove the swirls but there are still a few remaining RDS in some areas.

When doing this I was working without a paint thickness gauge so did not want to start going to hard but yesterday I received my PTG so I can now aim to take out as much defects as is safely possible.

Any comments good or bad welcome!!

I also have a few more pics that are not TT related but do relate to detailing.

Red oxidized paint treated to Auto Finesse Triple by hand.
Before


















50/50's



























And lastly a few beading pics.



























If you made it this far thanks for taking the time to look.

Im no professional so go easy with me but like I said before, all comments bad or good welcome 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very good gully, everybody as to start some where , you are doing it right by just taking your time


----------



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Very good gully, everybody as to start some where , you are doing it right by just taking your time


Cheers dave, much appreciated


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

How much did the kit cost?


----------



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

I have spent about £400 or more on all my kit but the most expensive bit's were the rotary which was £80 which is very reasonable and a paint thickness gauge which was £190. The rest of the money as just been on detailing products

I get all my bit's from cleanyourcar and they have a very good range and provide an excellent service and advice. There are plenty of other places to buy from though.

Do you have any kit? You thinking about getting yourself some kit?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks very good mate, well done . Really brings out the metallic flake.


----------



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Looks very good mate, well done . Really brings out the metallic flake.


Much appreciated Ian, thanks 

Lovely example you have there mate!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

great work m8, u could charge for a finish like that,. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

BrianR said:


> great work m8, u could charge for a finish like that,. :mrgreen:


Cheers Mate


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Very well done!
You should start charging soon. 

If ever you want to practice on a Moro blue (just for the experience you understand) feel free to drop me a pm.

:wink:


----------



## jgtt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice job mate I've just got myself a rotary polisher and will be having a go when we get warmer weather,I'm wondering tho did you clay your car first then polish it,?


----------



## Gully (Jun 20, 2007)

Nilesong said:


> Very well done!
> You should start charging soon.
> 
> If ever you want to practice on a Moro blue (just for the experience you understand) feel free to drop me a pm.
> ...


Thanks mate 

Appreciate the offer but I have a few cars to practice on for now.
Once I get my eye in proper with the machine maybe I can hook you up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



jgtt2 said:


> Nice job mate I've just got myself a rotary polisher and will be having a go when we get warmer weather,I'm wondering tho did you clay your car first then polish it,?


Cheers!!

Which rotary did you go for?

Yes I did clay before and always do clay if it needs to be done. I also do de-tar and iron decontamination before claying.

Let me know how you get on with the rotary and if you have any questions just ask mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Excellent job Gully.. I as soon as better weather comes in I am going to get polisher and give it a blast.. any thing i should watch out for . i been looking a videos on utube etc.. think it all about taking it easy to start..


----------

